# **mini photo comp 7**



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The *mini* *photo* *comp* is a bit of fun and is aimed at newbies and experienced photographers alike. It's intention is to give you a reason to get out there with the camera and improve your photography by giving you a brief or subject to focus on.
Ultimate judging will be by yourselves, but I will have the unenviable task of selecting the final ten (maybe less) for voting on. No discussion will be entered into.

The rules.

1. Maximum size should be limited to 800x600 (including borders) anything larger wont be selected.
2. Pictures *must* be you own work.
3. One *photo* per person.
4. There are no prizes for this *comp*.
5. With the odd exception there will be 10 days for posting pics and ten days for voting. Don't worry, I'll keep reminding you.

I gave it a few weeks to give you all a wee break but it's comp time again.
For this one the brief is *wind. Let's see what you can come up with.*


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Comp 7 now up and running


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Come on folks, lets be 'avin them


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not the easiest subject to capture to be honest, unless farting onto a flame would be accepted 

I'll get my thinking cap on


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got an idea but it would need quite a bit of wind and it's a completely still day today.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Not the easiest subject to capture to be honest, unless farting onto a flame would be accepted
> 
> I'll get my thinking cap on





NeilG40 said:


> I've got an idea but it would need quite a bit of wind and it's a completely still day today.


I've got one already but I won't post it till later. I don't want to steal anyones thunder. It needs a wee bit of imagination Gary but that's what this wee comp is all about


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

gary-360 said:


> not the easiest subject to capture to be honest, unless farting onto a flame would be accepted
> 
> i'll get my thinking cap on


^^ +1


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Not the easiest subject to capture to be honest, unless farting onto a flame would be accepted
> 
> I'll get my thinking cap on


BTW, farting onto a flame would probably guarantee selection. lol:lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I must admit that when I saw the subject WIND, my first thought was to fart on a match before I'd even scrolled down and seen someone had already posted the suggestion.

Caught in the right light it may just make an, well I was going to say interesting photo but I'm just gonna go with plain funny. All I need is someone to lie on their back and let rip for me, I'm not doing it again after the time I did it bare 4rsed when I was 19 and burnt all my hairs off, brought tears to my eyes that did. If anyone is going to try it, Be carefull out there.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Got a good one for this - but it's at home. Will resize it and post up later.

As promised:









There is a story attached to this: we were on holiday in Weymouth and my 2 boys were flying their kites but (stupidly) George decided to let his go! Luckily it got caught in a bush in someone's garden which backed onto the holiday park.

So Dad (ME) had to work out which house it was and then go knocking on doors until we found the garden and then retrieve the kite. House owner was very helpful and let George play in their garden whilst I climbed the tree!


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep them coming folks:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Not great, but the camera is being serviced, and this is the closest to wind I can get in my archives!


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Might be able to do somethng about this at the weekend. 

Will that be too late?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Might be able to do somethng about this at the weekend.
> 
> Will that be too late?


My aim is to close the comp on the evening monday 26th. :thumb:

Here is a wee pic I took. I wont, obviously be taking part in the comp, and if anyone posts similar I will remove:thumb:So just for viewing only...

the largest wind farm in Europe... Whitelees


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Heres one of mine


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Heres Mine, The Wind Shaped Dunes Of Death Valley and we saw some of this too :tumbleweed: :lol: , was like standing in a fan oven.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Where is death valley?


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Where is death valley?


Furnace Creek is a census-designated place (CDP) in Inyo County, California, United States. The population was 31 at the 2000 census. The elevation of the village is 179 ft below sea level, making it the lowest census-designated place in the United States. At Furnace Creek is the headquarters of Death Valley National Park, as well as two of its major tourist facilities, the Furnace Creek Inn and Ranch


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Where is death valley?


Just outside Drumchapel


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Just outside Drumchapel


:lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's my attempt










Probably not the most technical photo your ever likely to see and it was taken with the 5mp on my phone so not the highest quality either but we were at Rhyl for a day out and a sudden gust of wind took my daughter by surprise for a second.


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Thoroughly inspired by previous post )


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> Here's my attempt
> 
> Probably not the most technical photo your ever likely to see and it was taken with the 5mp on my phone so not the highest quality either but we were at Rhyl for a day out and a sudden gust of wind took my daughter by surprise for a second.


You'll need to resize to 800x600 max, thanks.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Dornrade said:


> Thoroughly inspired by previous post )


Ya Bugger!

I was off to Warboys tomorrow morning to take one just like that.

Oh well.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Three day to go. Let's see some more pics taken over the weekend. Forecast is for winds today up here in Scotland :thumb::lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone get some good pictures today with all this wind about?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

not many photos in this comp sadly  
pouring with rain here all day


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

The topic is wind, and in this picture it features drizzling rain, but it was very windy and u can see it mostly in the top left, lol










its 800 x 800 cos if it was 600 you wouldnt see the wind haha


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

A windy wintery day


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Last chance for some pictures folks. Comp closes tonight.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

SURF


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*Comp closed. *

*Thankyou to all who participated:thumb:*


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

damn it jsut seen this. and was out playign in the wind on sunday.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Davemm said:


> damn it jsut seen this. and was out playign in the wind on sunday.


....and I've been plugging this all week


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

have been busy playing in the wind all week and first chance ive really had to look at all posts. due to new job and existing one.

know its closed but may as well show it everyone like a pic or two.

taken while flying the powerkite and buggying.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Davemm said:


> have been busy playing in the wind all week and first chance ive really had to look at all posts. due to new job and existing one.


Two jobs What were you playing at?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

holding down my old job while moving into a new one and being trained, long story. but hopefully i should get a job with decent hours not nights out of it.

dont expect that pic to be added was just because i had it to hand.


----------

